# Swoop 190 auf Swoop 210 umbauen



## drfloyd (14. Oktober 2015)

Frage zum Swoop 190 wenn ich es auf 210 umrüsten möchte. Die Adapterplatten unten am Dämpfer sind ja beim Swoop 210 kürzer. Wo würde ich die bekommen und welche Dampferlänge würde ich dann benötigen?


----------



## LaughingBuddha (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe das schon mal in nem anderen Thread gelesen... Da hat sich derjenige die Adapter per CNC Fräse nachgebaut.
Dämpferlänge müsste dann so bei 240 liegen. Bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swoopyourlife (15. Oktober 2015)

Hi drfloyd,
ich habe mein Swoop190 auf 210mm umgebaut. Ein Bekannter hat mir die Adapter gefräst. Der neue Dämpfer hat 241mm Einbaulänge und 76 mm Hub (Vivid R2C). Fahre mein Swoop seit dem Frühjahr so. Läuft richtig gut.
Könnte eine Zeichnung zu den Platten liefern. Bei Interesse könnte ich bei meinem Bekannten anfragen, ob er nochmal welche machen würde und was die Kosten würden. 

Der org. Thread dazu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-swoop-190-210-selber-rahmen.734658/

Gruß
Alex


----------



## drfloyd (15. Oktober 2015)

Hi, ja das wäre klasse wenn du ihn mal fragen könntest? Würd mich echt interessieren. Hast du mal ein Foto von deinem?

Danke und Gruß aus Köln
Stefan


----------



## Swoopyourlife (15. Oktober 2015)

Foto gibt es in dem anderen Thread


----------



## drfloyd (15. Oktober 2015)

Danke gefunden ;-)


----------



## Bikehero24 (15. Oktober 2015)

Darf ich mal blöd fragen???

Wieso hast du dir nicht gleich das 210er geholt??

Fehlkauf?


----------



## drfloyd (15. Oktober 2015)

Das 190 war günstiger und die Geometrie ist noch gerade so das ich mal mit Freundin den ein oder anderen KM reißen kann. Für 2 Bikes reicht die Kohle nicht.


----------



## Bikehero24 (15. Oktober 2015)

hab ich jetzt nen denkfehler aber mit mehr federweg veränderst du ja die geometrie des bikes???!


----------



## ders (15. Oktober 2015)

Bikehero24 schrieb:


> hab ich jetzt nen denkfehler aber mit mehr federweg veränderst du ja die geometrie des bikes???!


Ich habe auch ein 190er auf 210 "umgerüstet".
Durch den anderen Dämpferhalten (210er zu 190er) gewinnst du genau den Platz, den du für den Einbau des 241er Dämpfers benötigst. In der "normalen" Stellung, ohne einfedern, wird somit die Geometrie nicht verändert, ABER durch den "eventuell" größeren SAG wird der Lenkwinkel beim "drauf sitzen" ein bisschen flacher (wenn man 33-35% für DH wählt).
Es hat sich aber gelohnt, ich konnte dadurch die Federhärte reduzieren und komme auf meiner Heimstrecke bei Drops ins Flat nicht so schnell ans Limit.
Ein Kumpel hat das 190er im original Zustand und das ist definitiv sprungfreudiger, als meines (Boxxer Worldcup + 241mm Dämpfer).
Beim ballern fühlt sich mein Heck aber griffiger an als seines, von der Domain mal ganz abgesehen...

lg


----------



## drfloyd (16. Oktober 2015)

Na das macht Laune. Nun brauch ich erstmal die anderen Dämpferhalten. Danach ein anderer Dämpfer. Hab hier schon gestöbert und den ein oder anderen auf der "Merkliste"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drfloyd (24. Oktober 2015)

So das hab ich schon mal damit ich den längeren Dämpfer einbauen kann. Den muss ich nun noch finden. Empfehlungen?


----------



## ders (24. Oktober 2015)

drfloyd schrieb:


> So das hab ich schon mal damit ich den längeren Dämpfer einbauen kann. Den muss ich nun noch finden. Empfehlungen?


Marzocchi Moto C2R m Progression Booster.
Ein Sahneteil!!


----------



## Bikehero24 (26. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde dir zum Rockshox Vivid RC2 oder Air RC2 raten. Passt einfach richtig gut zur Rahmenübersetzung


----------



## ders (26. Oktober 2015)

Bikehero24 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir zum Rockshox Vivid RC2 oder Air RC2 raten. Passt einfach richtig gut zur Rahmenübersetzung


der Vivid RC2 ist auch gut, den hatte ich vorher verbaut.
Was mir aber an dem Moto besser gefällt ist die Möglichkeit Low- und High-Speed unabhängig von einander zu verstellen.
Das Heck fühlt sich auf DH-Strecken noch besser und fluffiger an.


----------



## Bikehero24 (26. Oktober 2015)

ders schrieb:


> der Vivid RC2 ist auch gut, den hatte ich vorher verbaut.
> Was mir aber an dem Moto besser gefällt ist die Möglichkeit Low- und High-Speed unabhängig von einander zu verstellen.
> Das Heck fühlt sich auf DH-Strecken noch besser und fluffiger an.




Stimmt, das ist doch aber immer einer Frage des Geschmacks. Ich find weniger einstellen z.B. schöner. Deshalb liebe ich auch meine Boxxer WC mit Charger Dämpfung. Warum was einstellen, was gut aufeinander abgestimmt ist?!

Wer das natürlich möchte, ist mit deinem Vorschlag gut bedient. Ich fahre seit einer Saison den Vivid Air RC2 und bin glücklich damit  vorallem fluffig wäre nix für mich. ich mags race straff


----------



## drfloyd (26. Oktober 2015)

Zur Zeit ist ja ein ist ja als Serie ein Vivid Air verbaut. Wenn ich nun auf 210 umbaue kann ich ja einen 240/241 langen Dämpfer einsetzen. Liebäugele ein wenig mit einem FOX DHX RC4.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (26. Oktober 2015)

drfloyd schrieb:


> Zur Zeit ist ja ein ist ja als Serie ein Vivid Air verbaut. Wenn ich nun auf 210 umbaue kann ich ja einen 240/241 langen Dämpfer einsetzen. Liebäugele ein wenig mit einem FOX DHX RC4.


Dann musst du einen 241er Dämpfer einbauen


----------



## drfloyd (26. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Bikehero24 (26. Oktober 2015)

Bist dir mit dem Fox sicher? Wartung nur bei FOX wenn du was selbst machst ist die garantie weg. Haste bei Rockshox nicht.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. Oktober 2015)

Bikehero24 schrieb:


> Bist dir mit dem Fox sicher? Wartung nur bei FOX wenn du was selbst machst ist die garantie weg. Haste bei Rockshox nicht.



Hi,

lese dir mal dieses Interview mit Chris Trojer von Fox Europe durch, könnte interessant sein 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/05...les-besser/#Interview_Chris_Trojer_Fox_Europe

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Bikehero24 (26. Oktober 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> lese dir mal dieses Interview mit Chris Trojer von Fox Europe durch, könnte interessant sein
> 
> ...



Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil 

Danke für den Hinweis. Jetzt bin ich wieder auf dem aktuellen Stand.


----------

